
PGo is a source to source compiler to compile PlusCal into Go/TLA+ - ngaut
https://github.com/UBC-NSS/pgo
======
ngaut
The paper link: [https://www.sigops.org/src/srcsosp2017/sosp17src-
final23.pdf](https://www.sigops.org/src/srcsosp2017/sosp17src-final23.pdf)

